# How bad really is algae?



## PotteryWalrus (21 Jun 2020)

So like, I sense that this might be stirring the pot and I apologise if this is a contentious issue - 

But how bad really is algae? I understand that if it grows overmuch on plants it can block their photosinthesis, and the brown stuff can be unsightly, but also I read so much about shrimp, snails, and fish eating it, so surely at least some of it is helpful to a working, balanced ecosystem?

I'll admit that I'm not overmuch bother by the idea of having a perfectly trimmed manicured aquarium, and I kinda like the look of algae growing on back and side walls honestly! Is that a sin or is it just something I should be attentive in curbing?


----------



## Nick72 (21 Jun 2020)

Algae is one of the signs of a healthy ecosystem in an aquarium, unfortunately most people find it unattractive.

Certainly excessive algae will harm plants, as most things in excess are unhealthy.

But there is nothing wrong with a balanced tank that includes some algae.

I wish I could enjoy it, but I can't.  If you can consider yourself fortunate and enjoy the more natural look of your aquarium.


----------



## jaypeecee (21 Jun 2020)

Hi @PotteryWalrus 

You've raised a good question. For me, the problem with algae is the _rate at which it can grow_. Possibly quicker than the plants. So, if it gets a hold, it can be very difficult (and very time-consuming) to keep it under control. 'Plant heavily' is advice that I keep hearing and there is good (scientific) reason to believe that this should work. Note that I say 'should' because I still haven't mastered this! But, some UKAPS members seem to have this under their control.

JPC


----------



## dw1305 (22 Jun 2020)

Hi all,





PotteryWalrus said:


> But how bad really is algae? I understand that if it grows overmuch on plants it can block their photosinthesis, and the brown stuff can be unsightly, but also I read so much about shrimp, snails, and fish eating it, so surely at least some of it is helpful to a working, balanced ecosystem?


That is pretty much where I'm coming from, just call it <"aufwuchs or periphyton"> and enjoy it.

From <"FLUVAL LED...">






cheers Darrel


----------



## dw1305 (22 Jun 2020)

Hi all, 
A <"few more"> .









cheers Darrel


----------



## milla (22 Jun 2020)

One of my favourite algae scapes.


----------



## dw1305 (22 Jun 2020)

Hi all, 
A couple of red ones (that people try to grow) <"_Thorea hispida">_ and <"_Caloglossa beccarii">_









cheers Darrel


----------



## MirandaB (22 Jun 2020)

I can't get conditions right for Thorea hispida but Caloglossa appeared in some moss in one of my small low tech tanks and to say it's thriving is an understatement  I love it though.
I'd better not post my hillstream tank as that is covered in thick algae on purpose,I just keep the front pane clean lol


----------



## Hufsa (22 Jun 2020)

MirandaB said:


> I'd better not post my hillstream tank..


Do it!  We are several here who like a bit of algae, we are just laying low to avoid the torches and pitchforks.

Maybe we can start an AAA, Algae Appreciaters Anonymous.
Ill start; Hi, im Hufsa and I like green spot algae


----------



## dw1305 (22 Jun 2020)

Hufsa said:


> Ill start; Hi, im Hufsa and I like green spot algae


Hi, I'm Darrel and I like all photosynthetic organisms equally.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Onoma1 (22 Jun 2020)

dw1305 said:


> Hi, I'm Darrel and I like all photosynthetic organisms equally.
> 
> cheers Darrel


 Even BGA


----------



## dw1305 (22 Jun 2020)

Hi all, 





Onoma1 said:


> Even BGA


You have to embrace cyanobacteria, they gave us all the other plants (<"via chloroplasts">), the oxygen we breathe <"and all the steel that we use">. 

What more could you possibly ask of a microbe?

cheers Darrel


----------



## Onoma1 (22 Jun 2020)

dw1305 said:


> ...
> 
> What more could you possibly ask of a microbe?
> 
> cheers Darrel



To smell like the aroma of baking bread rather than ... BGA   Well...you asked ...

More seriously,  I am starting to recognise that we need some algae in tanks if a. we want to ensure that our 'clean-up crew' are healthy and b. we want to create a biologically diverse environment. Some of the most innovative aquariums on the forum seem to have featured lots of algae... 

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/toms-bucket-o-mud-the-end.14521/


----------



## Classicdriller (22 Jun 2020)

milla said:


> One of my favourite algae scapes.




how have I never heard of this


----------



## dw1305 (22 Jun 2020)

Hi all,





Onoma1 said:


> More seriously, I am starting to recognise that we need some algae in tanks if a. we want to ensure that our 'clean-up crew' are healthy and b. we want to create a biologically diverse environment.


My guess would be that is where we are. 

I know that some of the <"really good aquarists"> I've met, people who have <"bred really unusual fish">, fish that I would have struggled to keep alive, have had what the average fish keeper probably would have regarded <"as "messy" tanks">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## jaypeecee (22 Jun 2020)

Hi @dw1305


dw1305 said:


> Hi, I'm Darrel and I like all photosynthetic organisms equally.



Even Cyanobacteria (aka BGA)?! Potentially toxic to the tank inhabitants?

JPC


----------



## jaypeecee (22 Jun 2020)

Hi Everyone,

This nicely illustrates the old idioms 'Beauty is in the eye of the beholder' and 'One man's meat is another man's poison'. All are absolutely fine. There's no 'right' or 'wrong'.

JPC


----------



## jameson_uk (22 Jun 2020)

I saw a beautiful wall of BBA in a large display tank at a LFS. Had a shoal of Boesemani Rainbows. Actually looked better than some of the coiffured moss I have seen in beautiful tanks.

My few tufts here and there doesn't really cut it.


----------



## rebel (23 Jun 2020)

PotteryWalrus said:


> Is that a sin or is it just something I should be attentive in curbing?


Is it a sin was last asked in a classy manner by Elvis. Your question reminded me of his song....


Some have even attempted algae scapes.


Some have wondered about what causes it.
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/what-exactly-causes-bba.36674/

Maybe many of us will fall in love with the algae.

And no one can pretty much reliably grow it on demand. Algae decides when it wants to grow and sometimes won't listen to you.


----------



## PotteryWalrus (23 Jun 2020)

Man, I love all these responses. It sounds crazy, but now I can't wait until my tank is mature enough to start growing the fuzzy green stuff! And yeah, even if cyanobacteria ain't great for fish health, you gotta still appreciate the fact we wouldn't be here as land dwelling organisms without it


----------



## Simon Cole (23 Jun 2020)

PotteryWalrus said:


> cyanobacteria ain't great for fish health, you gotta still appreciate the fact we wouldn't be here as land dwelling organisms without it



I think I would rewrite that as:   we probably wouldn't be here as land-dwelling organisms swimming through a bloom of it.


----------



## PotteryWalrus (23 Jun 2020)

We'd probably still be down there huddled around those black smoker oceanic vents if the surface was so poisonous XD


----------



## rebel (23 Jun 2020)

The whole algae brigade seems to be out and about. Time to get the Glut out.


----------



## jaypeecee (23 Jun 2020)

dw1305 said:


> You have to embrace cyanobacteria, they gave us all the other plants (<"via chloroplasts">), the oxygen we breathe <"and all the steel that we use">.
> 
> What more could you possibly ask of a microbe?



Interesting perspective, I guess.

JPC


----------

